
Is this the ‘NEW’ SEO? - joeyespo
http://www.noblesamurai.com/blog/seo-news/is-this-the-%E2%80%98new%E2%80%99-seo-3320/
======
headShrinker
The 'NEW' SEO is the same as the 'OLD' SEO. Build a great site, make it
accessible, and promote it. Anything else is a hacky misguided attempt to game
a system. If a site is built and promoted properly, there is no need for SEO
'Experts'.

